# Test Anxiety



## jms2185 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I was just wondering if anyone has ever experienced a lot of test anxiety before taking the nremt test.  I take my test on Tuesday, which kind of sucks because I have an Anatomy and Physiology lab practical that afternoon, and I have been a nervous wreck for the past week or so.  I bought every book I could find at the book store (Kaplan review, Review for national certification, the EMT flash card book) so hopefully I pass.  Just wondering how everyone else here deals with it.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 16, 2008)

Just relax.

All you need to do is clear your mind.  Don't try to cram info the day before the test.  What I did the day before my NC state exam and my NR test was just relax.  The day before my NC I went swimming and spent the day with my friends just having a good time.  The day before my NR test I spent the day playing putt-putt golf and went and watched a movie with my g/f.

If you freak out about a test your almost destined to fail.

The one thing that did make me nervous was the fact that they stripped me of everything.  Keys, cell, necklace, wallet, jacket...everything.  Then they finger printed me, took my pic, then fingerprinted me again before I walked into the testing room.  I know it was all for security, but it was just a little unnerving.

Good luck taking your test, just remember the ABC's and you will be fine.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, just review before hand, take alot of time and keep going through everything over and over again, thats what i did, like a the couple days before the test i just sat with one of those review books and kept going through it till it was time for the test. thats really all you can do so there no point in freaking out on top of that


----------



## Ouch38 (Feb 17, 2008)

Trust yourself - your abilities and your knowledge - and relax.  And remember to try and breathe occassionally.  You will do fine.

Please let us know when you pass.  Good Luck!


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just relax, Take a deep breath before you start the test and read each questions 3 times before answering it. You'll do fine.

NO CRAMMING!


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 17, 2008)

And remember to read the questions carefully, and then pick the BEST answer. Sometimes you'll swear there are two completely correct answers, then upon re-reading one of them will clearly be better than the other... get a good nights sleep and try to relax. Good luck


----------



## jms2185 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I think tomorrow I am just gonna hang out at home and only take one or two more practice tests before i go and take the one on Tuesday.  As far as the ABC's go in the kaplin review book it says to manage the airway before life all other life threatening injuries, I found this kind of odd since in my book it says to manage life threatening injuries first.  Just wondering what the NREMT is looking for, any advice?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 18, 2008)

what i go with is airway, breathing, then circulation first, then life threatening injuries. And that what i went with on national reg, cause if you start treating life threating injuries and they cant breath, their as good as dead anyways. And chances are with most life threatening injuries, the injury wont kill them nearly as fast as suffocating. so manage airway and breathing, make sure they have circulations, then move onto injury. basically i agree with the Kaplan book.


----------



## John E (Feb 18, 2008)

*AABC's*

Always Airway Breathing Circulation.

My own variation on the ABC's.

It applies to tests in particular, if you're given a question in which one of the answers has to do with maintaining or establishing a patent airway first, it's the correct answer. The only exception would be if another answer includes establishing scene safety and/or BSI before maintaining the airway.

And that's one example of how the NREMT uses critical thinking and why you can't just memorise stats if you want to pass it. You might very well be given a scenario in which all of the answers given are technically correct but one of them will be the most correct.

As for treating "life threatening injuries" before establishing a patent airway, if your pt. isn't breathing, there aren't any MORE life threatening injuries. You must establish a patent airway first.

John E.


----------



## jms2185 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok well i just got back from taking the test and it was weird i have no idea whether i passed or failed.  The test ended at about 97 question i think.  This waiting really sucks almost as bad as the test.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 19, 2008)

If waiting a few hours is hard, try waiting 6-8 weeks for an envelope to show up in the mail. Big envelope, you passed; little envelope, thanks for the money and try again in a couple of months.  Best of luck with your test though, and please let us know how you did.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 19, 2008)

jms2185 said:


> ok well i just got back from taking the test and it was weird i have no idea whether i passed or failed.  The test ended at about 97 question i think.  This waiting really sucks almost as bad as the test.



You are fortunate, the waiting used to be 6-8 weeks. Just like most certification tests. 

R/r 911


----------



## jms2185 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for everyones great advice about the test, I just checked the status and I passed I guess all that worrying was for nothing.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats! it never hurts to be careful and be fully prepared. but now that youve passed its a big weight off your shoulders.


----------

